# Perno - Tornillo



## Beachka

¡Hola a todos!, ¿alguien podría explicarme la diferencia entre un tornillo y un perno?, ¿es el tamaño?, ¿o acaso que el perno siempre va sujetado con una tuerca en el extremo opuesto a la cabeza? Estoy traduciendo un texto técnico y aparece muy frecuentemente la palabra "bolt", pero no sé si traducirla como perno o tornillo, ¿qué me recomendarían ustedes?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Erreconerre

Beachka said:


> ¡Hola a todos!, ¿alguien podría explicarme la diferencia entre un tornillo y un perno?, ¿es el tamaño?, ¿o acaso que el perno siempre va sujetado con una tuerca en el extremo opuesto a la cabeza? Estoy traduciendo un texto técnico y aparece muy frecuentemente la palabra "bolt", pero no sé si traducirla como perno o tornillo, ¿qué me recomendarían ustedes?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Yo he visto que *perno* y *tornillo* se usan para designar la _misma_ cosa. Y que el uso de uno o de otro sustantivo depende de la costumbre de quien lo diga.
Pero siempre se usan como sinónimos.


----------



## Beachka

Ah está bien, pero si es así ¿qué vendría siendo el "screw"?, yo comencé traduciéndolo como tornillo, pero en el mismo texto hablan de "screw" y "bolt", por eso mi confusión :S.


----------



## 0scar

Beachka said:


> ¡¿o acaso que el perno siempre va sujetado con una tuerca en el extremo opuesto a la cabeza?


 
Además el perno no tiene muesca para el destornillador:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perno


----------



## Erreconerre

0scar said:


> Además el perno no tiene muesca para el destornillador:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perno


 
Aquí hay unos que sí tienen muesca. Sigo pensando que el uso de uno o de otro sustantivo depende la costumbre de quien lo diga.

http://www.google.com.mx/images?hl=...nos&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Beachka

¡Muchas gracias!, ahora ya estoy clara .


----------



## Beachka

En el manual que estoy traduciendo aparece un anexo de la imagen de algunas de las piezas amplificadas, muestra muy claramente los distintos tipos de "bolt" que mencionan y ninguno tiene muesca, así que lo traduciré como "perno". 
Tal y como muestra el último link que publicaste hay algunos pernos con muesca, pero si no me equivoco todos los tornillos tienen, así que traducir "bolt" como "perno" me parece lo más apropiado en este caso, para evitar ambigüedad con los "screw" .


----------



## 0scar

Yo  oigo que a los vasos le dicen taza en las traducciones mexicanas de programas de TV, pero si es la costumbre...

*perno**.*
(Del cat. _pern,_ y este del lat. _perna_, pierna).

*1. *m. Pieza de hierro u otro metal, larga, cilíndrica, con cabeza redonda por un extremo y asegurada con una chaveta, una tuerca o un remache por el otro, que se usa para afirmar piezas de gran volumen
DRAE


----------



## Vampiro

Perno ("bolt") y tornillo ("screw") *NO* son lo mismo.
Y la diferencia no es necesariamente una ranura en la cabeza.  Hay tornillos y pernos sin ranura.
En tu caso te recomiendo poner más contexto y consultar en el foro especializado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

La diferencia básica entre un perno y un tornillo es que normalmente el perno está diseñado para ser apretado o aflojado utilizando una tuerca, mientras que el tornillo por lo común esta diseñado para penetrar dentro de la pieza, en una rosca interna, utilizando la cabeza para apretarlo o aflojarlo.


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> La diferencia básica entre un perno y un tornillo es que normalmente el perno está diseñado para ser apretado o aflojado utilizando una tuerca, mientras que el tornillo por lo común esta diseñado para penetrar dentro de la pieza, en una rosca interna, utilizando la cabeza para apretarlo o aflojarlo.



Eso además que de el tornillo es completamente roscado y el perno en sólo una parte de su longitud.
Entre ooooootras cosillas que no vienen mucho al caso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## AnitaBig

Beachka said:


> ¡Hola a todos!, ¿alguien podría explicarme la diferencia entre un tornillo y un perno?, ¿es el tamaño?, ¿o acaso que el perno siempre va sujetado con una tuerca en el extremo opuesto a la cabeza? Estoy traduciendo un texto técnico y aparece muy frecuentemente la palabra "bolt", pero no sé si traducirla como perno o tornillo, ¿qué me recomendarían ustedes?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!



Aunque seguramente no te referías a esto (y, por otro lado, desconozco su traducción al inglés), también se llama *perno* a los que se utilizan para sujetar la malla al reloj:


----------



## Vampiro

No sé dónde se puedan llamar pernos, pero aquí y en La Quebrá del Ají, esos son "pasadores", y hay de diferentes tipos (con chaveta, con casquillo, etc.)
_


----------



## AnitaBig

Vampiro said:


> No sé dónde se puedan llamar pernos, pero aquí y en La Quebrá del Ají, esos son "pasadores", y hay de diferentes tipos (con chaveta, con casquillo, etc.)
> _



¿Te referías a mi comentario, Vampiro? 
Acá se llaman pernos (soy de Argentina, no estamos tan lejos, che ). Trabajo en una relojería y tanto los relojeros como los clientes llaman "pernos" a los que ustedes llaman "pasadores". De hecho, y para agregar más curiosidad al asunto, nosotros llamamos "pasadores" a la pieza que viene en uno de los lados de la malla y que permite pasar el otro lado de ella con el fin de que ese lado no quede "suelto" (uff, ¡cómo me costó!, y ni siquiera estoy segura de haberme explicado bien). 
No me refiero a la hebilla, que permite ajustar el reloj a la medida de la muñeca de la persona, sino a la otra piecita. Me pregunto cómo la llaman ustedes...


----------



## Vampiro

Pfff, coloquialmente por acá también le dicen perno, pernito, tornillito, chaveta, espiga, y un largo etcétera según la creatividad del interesado.
Pero también hay quienes usan el nombre correcto, que es “pasador”.  Así también aparece en catálogos y glosarios técnicos de diferentes países que acabo de ver en Google.
La jerga técnica, en todo caso, varía un poco de país en país.
Saludos.
_


----------

